# no lights!



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got back to finishing my GP-40 - I disassembled it for paint and conversion to Aristo REVO R/C and battery power. I test it last year and the lights worked before I put it down until now (I KNOW I know, finish what ya stated!) well.... now I am testing it before final assembly and it runs but NO lights now! What the crap?

question #1 - I chased the wires to the board and there is a brown one on back of board that is still soldered to the center spot, it has 3 and the lil hot glue spot popped off.... is the glue conductive or just used to hold in place? (stupid I know)

#2 How in the heck do I fix it? It may be the switch too? I have a lil volt meter, what should I set it on?

thanks


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I FIXED IT! but in comparison to the USA GP38 I did the same way - this AC GP-40's running lights are always on bright, regardless of speed. I like it but the GP38 changes brightness with the speed and therefore does not have a constant draw on the batteries. 
At least this one has a switch on top to shut off. I like it - will post pics soon


----------

